# Source for Meanwell S320-27 Power supplies



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

I've heard good things about the Meanwell S320-27 power supply for DCC use (it'd be powering an NCE PowerHouse Pro 10 amp system); any idea where I can order one & what typical price is? 
What prompted this was finally getting my USA Trains Alco PA's converted for DCC; the conversion went fine, BUT when they're trying to lug that 5-car aluminum streamliner set up a 3% grade, they draw so much power that the ancient 100-watt American Flyer transformer I'm currently using just bogs down. The train DOES make it up the grade, but at the kind of speeds I normally expect from my Bachmann Shays/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif, rather than a scale 80 ~ 90 MPH!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif Tom


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Try www.Jameco.com, $120.59 
[*url]http://www.jameco.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10001&catalogId=10001&productId=693581[/url] 
I use the RS-150-15 (15V, 10A, $67) for my track power, along with a Trackside TE. Works great!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

15 volts doesn't seem like it would be enough for these modern diesels? My power supply is switchable and at 16v my LGB Mikado seems like it crawls. I use a Crest 23.8 volt 10amp power supply with my NCE Pro 10amp and have had no issues. With this I can get the 1:29 engine up to 50 scale mph. I normally run it at about 30 - 40 smph. 

Tom, I think Greg can get his engines running close to the scale mph that you are looking for so I'd check out his site. Also, do you know about the pot in the NCE and how it comes standard set at 16v but can be turned up to get close to 22v to the track?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 04/04/2008 10:23 AM
15 volts doesn't seem like it would be enough for these modern diesels?




The S-320-27 that Tom is looking for is 27V, 11 amps. Should work fine for him. 

I use the 15V supply on my narrow gauge stuff. These supplies come in all flavors and sizes. Just pick out what you want.


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

What controllers are you using or would you recommend for a power supply like those being discussed here? 

Mark/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, okay, sorry I saw the 15 volts and misunderstood. That model sounds nice. if I ever need a replacement or another I'll keep that in mind, thanks! 

Mark, are you wanting to run just straight DC or DCC?


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 

Go here.. 

http://www.trcelectronics.com/Meanwell/sp-320-27.shtml 

Price $84.10 

Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom started the thread and said he is running DCC and NCE. I have the same setup, and you "lose" 3 volts going through the NCE booster, and you effectively lose an additional 2 or 3 volts through the DCC decoder. 

So 15 volts would wind up putting 9 or 10 volts max to the motor. That's just not enought for anything in large scale, realizing it's your MAXIMUM voltage. 

I wanted the max voltage, so 27-3 gives 24 volts max to the rails if you turn everything up. The idea was to buy a supply that was not the limitation in the system. 

NCE won't go over about 20.1 volts without a factory mod (which was free). 

I bought my 27v 11 amp supply from http://www.trcelectronics.com/Meanwell/s-320-27.shtml for $83. 

Can't beat it, and it runs 24/7 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Once again .... The 15 volt supply was only mentioned as a supply that I use for MY track power on MY layout, which is narrow gage steam, not dismals. Not suggesting that Tom use it. Just happens to be the same make of power supply he was asking about.


----------



## imrnjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jimtyp -- Right now I'm DC only, since the tax man has absconded withthe funds for the DCC investment./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 

Mark


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

BulletBob, thanks for the info ; I just placed the order for it. Thanks everyone for the help! 

Tom


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, you might get a better response if you post a new thread as some might not look here to help you with a controller. When I ran straight DC i used a pretty cheap Crest Controller like this one: 

Controller 

It takes a DC power supply as input. It says 16v but mine has no problem with a 23v DC supply.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a shock on Tuesday /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif - UPS tried to deliver it ALREADY! (This was shipped ground, so I didn't really expect it until next week. I was at work when they came, & my elderly parents apparently didn't hear the doorbell). UPS DID successfully deliver it Wednesday afternoon ,& I installed it in my "Box of DCC"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif (my highly technical term /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif for the plastic tote that contains my control station, throttles, & booster). This permits me to use the DCC system on both the small indoor layout, & carry it easily outdoors to run the garden railroad./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif 
I'm impressed /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif with the construction quality of the Meanwell supply. I adjusted it to 24 V., & raised the output of my PB110A booster from @ 16 to 20 volts. I'm "playing hooky" Thrusday (really, took a LEGITIMATE  vacation day from work - might hit 65 ~ 70 degrees here tomorrow for the first time this season!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif ) so in addition to a 30-mile-or-so bike ride, plan to spend the rest of the day "playing trains"!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif Be interesting to see how the USA streamliner runs NOW! Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just talked to NCE, my second modified booster is on it's way back to me, so 24v to the rails DCC RMS from the Meanwell power supply. Can get 92 smph from my USAT F units... don't run them that fast often, but I HAVE been in a real F unit at faster than that! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, here's the final results of... 
(1)- Smoothing the vertical grade transitions/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif in the roadbed; 
(2)- Replacing the stock USA Trains couplers/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif with G-gauge Kadees; 
(3)- Installing Digitrax DG-583S decoders in each PA; 
(4)- Replacing the tired, old /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif American Flyer transformer I formerly used to power the NCE DCC system with the state-of-the-art  Meanwell switching power supply; 
(5)- Upping the DCC output voltage from 17 to 20 volts/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif - 

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gifTom


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Will trcelectronics sell direct? They indicate no direct consumer sales. 
Thanks, Alan


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Tom! Glad to hear things are working out, and they sure look good. I like the evening light in your video.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

"Will trcelectronics sell direct? They indicate no direct consumer sales." 
They DO indicate that they will NOT /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif sell to "end-users"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif ; they want a BUSINESS /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif name when you place your order. (They WILL, however ship to a "residential address" ). 
-So give them a business name when you place your order ; since the company I presently work for is a HUGE manufacturer of high-end (corporate) computer equipment (& if they DID order supplies from Meanwell, the quantities would probably be in the 1000's /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif of units!), I gave them the name I used for an old business of my own instead. (I found out I was a better technician  than a "businessman"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif ). You can always claim you're a "consultant"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif , need the Meanwell for "ferroequinology"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif prototyping!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 

Tom


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

I should add one other comment; since they "expect" you to KNOW how to use what you're ordering, the Meanwell came through with ABSOLUTELY NO documentation!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif It's NOT "rocket science" /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif to hook up; there are 3 terminals for AC power input (Line, neutral, & ground), & 2 sets of 3 terminals each for V+ & V- DC output. Only control is a tiny trimmer potentiometer for setting the output voltage (use of a DVM is advisable for the latter). /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, I ordered 2 of them from TRC, no one gave me any grief... maybe they have "Tightened up" their sales policy.. I believe I ordered over the internet... 

Greg


----------

